# Deliveries not received!



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I hope I don't get deactivated. The past two weeks it seems like every other block I have this issue it's driving me crazy! I'm not doing anything differently besides having to take a picture of every damn delivery. Should I just start returning any that can't be delivered directly to the customer? I can't afford to be deactivated bc packages are missing. Very frustrating.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

What is your current summary saying about your delivery rating? 
Keep in mind it will reset after 500 deliveries so it doesn't accumulate. What you have to do is be aware of problem delivery areas. If you're logistics, delivering only to those who are home won't work. I don't ever do that. But I do decide if I think a package won't survive long or has a chance of going missing, I call the customer or return it. Rarely do I do that, I mostly drop and run!

If you're rating is low, just be more cautious about the drops and let the missing package count clear out.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Don't leave packages at leasing offices... I learned that after trying to do what all the cool kids do and dumping all my packages there instead of taking them to the customers door. I'm not sure if the leasing office people just steal them or if they let anyo e take the packages without checking id.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I haven't had that problem. I usually attempt delivery if no one is home then I take it to the office. Most leasing office Staff give me a hard time if I don't attempt Deliveries. Some leasing office actually keep a log of Deliveries. One thing that has slowed me down is the picture thing. The App uses my battery by the end of the block Everytime I get in and out of car I have to plug and unplug phone. Drop it ever so often. It's fun. After all that nonsense Deliveries aren't received.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

impoorlikeyou said:


> Don't leave packages at leasing offices... I learned that after trying to do what all the cool kids do and dumping all my packages there instead of taking them to the customers door. I'm not sure if the leasing office people just steal them or if they let anyo e take the packages without checking id.


If you have the leasing office sign for the packages you should be good to go. Once they sign for them the packages are there responsibly. But who knows because Amazon never tells you which packages were the ones that were not received by the customer. That gets me so mad. It basically like your guilty without even being able to prove your innocent.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Now you have leasing offices that will take the packages and not wanting to sign for them. Probably caused by some drivers going to the leasing office first without trying the customer first.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Cody6666 said:


> If you have the leasing office sign for the packages you should be good to go. Once they sign for them the packages are there responsibly. But who knows because Amazon never tells you which packages were the ones that were not received by the customer. That gets me so mad. It basically like your guilty without even being able to prove your innocent.


I dont think we are good with the signature. If package was lost or stolen, you know that Amazon will come back to us, not the one who sign for it.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

We could take pictures of us handing the packages to the customers themselves and Amazon would still blame us if the custumer reported in stolen. Face it everything that goes wrong with delivering a package is our fault even if it isn't. We just keep doing our jobs until we want to quit or we get fired.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I always thought packages got stolen in apartments but I guess it happens in residential areas too...

Another note, read some of the comments left by the entitled aholes using free shipping from Amazon. For this reason, I will spend less time trying to deliver every package. [email protected] these unappreciative mofos!!!!

"you are a fool for not requiring a signature when packages are dropped off. leaving stuff on your pouch in liberal California is begging for it to get stolen."

"I fully blame these lacks delivery companies for leaving items outside a persons home because it's convenient for them. This sort of irresponsible madness should of been banned long ago. If they don't have an adequate depot where the customer can retrieve their property after a missed delivery attempt, then they shouldn't be in business."

"To be honest, this is the fault of whatever laws allow the packages to be left on the porch... I live in Canada. Here, if someone isn't at the house to physically take the package inside, then it goes to the post office to be picked up by someone with photo identification."


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Until you go a few days without getting another one take everything to the person and the rest goes back to thr warehouse. They will deactivate you if you keep getting them


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Some customers are just too stupid to find their packages. Look at the picture in the email. Look below you. Look to the left. Look to the right. If it's not directly in front of them, they didn't receive it. They will call Amazon and tell them that they didn't receive it. And even if they find the package later on, they aren't going to call Amazon again and admit how blind they were. Drivers are screwed anyways because of customer stupidity.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

6 months with Prime Now and now 1 month with Logistics and I have never had an email regarding missing packages. I don't even know what the email looks like. I never deliver to leasing offices unless specifically noted in the instruction. I just drop, take picture, ring bell and run to the next one. I guess where ur delivering to matters a lot. Delivering in the safest city in America (Irvine) and neighboring cities has its advantages.

I don't get why some of you have so many missing packages reported, even after handing packages to customers. I don't wait for customers to come out because that would be grossly inefficient. I just ring the bell and go. They really make us work like crazy here. Irvine deliveries are always about 50-60 packages for a 3-hour shift. Even if you were very efficient, you'd only be able to finish with about 30 minutes to spare at most. A lot of time I use up the entire 3 hours.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> 6 months with Prime Now and now 1 month with Logistics and I have never had an email regarding missing packages. I don't even know what the email looks like. I never deliver to leasing offices unless specifically noted in the instruction. I just drop, take picture, ring bell and run to the next one. I guess where ur delivering to matters a lot. Delivering in the safest city in America (Irvine) and neighboring cities has its advantages.
> 
> I don't get why some of you have so many missing packages reported, even after handing packages to customers. I don't wait for customers to come out because that would be grossly inefficient. I just ring the bell and go. They really make us work like crazy here. Irvine deliveries are always about 50-60 packages for a 3-hour shift. Even if you were very efficient, you'd only be able to finish with about 30 minutes to spare at most. A lot of time I use up the entire 3 hours.


It's the neighborhood. I just switched to a suburban warehouse and it's very few apartments for most routes, and generally nice houses.

And why is finishing with 30 minutes to spare = working like crazy? It's a 3 hour block, not 2 1/2!!!


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> 6 months with Prime Now and now 1 month with Logistics and I have never had an email regarding missing packages. I don't even know what the email looks like. I never deliver to leasing offices unless specifically noted in the instruction. I just drop, take picture, ring bell and run to the next one. I guess where ur delivering to matters a lot. Delivering in the safest city in America (Irvine) and neighboring cities has its advantages.
> 
> I don't get why some of you have so many missing packages reported, even after handing packages to customers. I don't wait for customers to come out because that would be grossly inefficient. I just ring the bell and go. They really make us work like crazy here. Irvine deliveries are always about 50-60 packages for a 3-hour shift. Even if you were very efficient, you'd only be able to finish with about 30 minutes to spare at most. A lot of time I use up the entire 3 hours.


Check you junk mail ! Get back with me!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> 6 months with Prime Now and now 1 month with Logistics and I have never had an email regarding missing packages. I don't even know what the email looks like. I never deliver to leasing offices unless specifically noted in the instruction. I just drop, take picture, ring bell and run to the next one. I guess where ur delivering to matters a lot. Delivering in the safest city in America (Irvine) and neighboring cities has its advantages.
> 
> I don't get why some of you have so many missing packages reported, even after handing packages to customers. I don't wait for customers to come out because that would be grossly inefficient. I just ring the bell and go. They really make us work like crazy here. Irvine deliveries are always about 50-60 packages for a 3-hour shift. Even if you were very efficient, you'd only be able to finish with about 30 minutes to spare at most. A lot of time I use up the entire 3 hours.


I like you to try delivering an entire week to Norwalk or El Monte. Let's see how many DNR emails you'll get for that week. You'll probably be deactivated if you deliver every single package without returning any to the wh.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> Delivering in the safest city in America (Irvine) and neighboring cities has its advantages.


According to Business Insider, Irvine didn't even in their list of 25 safest American cities. Meanwhile, Thousand Oaks rank #2, and City of Orange #5.

r/unpopularopinion


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

ever get told at the warehouse that you failed to scan a package? some attendants just give me a paper and tell me to keep an eye out for the package im missing. but at the end of the route i dont have any extra packages. Would i get in trouble for that? missing a packages i never recieved.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not here you wouldn't, they're too busy and flustered to remember what they told anyone before they're rushing off to put out the next fire. I haven't even been checked out of the warehouse on my last 3-4 blocks, just drove away.

Maybe if every other day your count was coming up wrong, they'd start to recognize you if you always had a missing package, but I think they know it can happen when you're scanning and loading quickly.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I like you to try delivering an entire week to Norwalk or El Monte. Let's see how many DNR emails you'll get for that week. You'll probably be deactivated if you deliver every single package without returning any to the wh.


Lol don't listen to the fool. Drive logistics long enough and even the vest driver will get a nasty email. Could be legitimately stolen. Could be someone who can't find it. Could be a person who wants a free package.

Lol at telling us how easy it is after one month of logistics. You'll be back around the holidays asking us for tips to avoid the emails


----------



## danadiana (Jul 21, 2016)

I get them all the time, just don't get too many. I've had customers come to the door nearly standing on their package asking me what I wanted, I point to their feet and say, "You have a package", they're like, "oh....oh yeah". Dumbasses. If I wasn't there to show them where it was they would probably report it missing. 

As for the noob that never got one, just wait.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

When I first started they were very strict. In a two month period I had three and got deactivated. I emailed them and fought for myself. I got reinstated two days later. They have calmed down alot on the wording of the email you get when a package goes missing. They have to realize this is part of the delivery business. Stuff goes missing either by thief or dishonest customer. They now seem to realize that it's not always a drivers fault. But I come across alot of packages just sitting in the open. Even with plenty of spots to put it discreetly. Sometimes it's the mail carrier other times I know it's flex drivers. Have to be cautious about where you leave it. Don't just toss it on doorstep! Especially where people can trip over them if they walk out the door. That's just lazy


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> When I first started they were very strict. In a two month period I had three and got deactivated. I emailed them and fought for myself. I got reinstated two days later. They have calmed down alot on the wording of the email you get when a package goes missing. They have to realize this is part of the delivery business. Stuff goes missing either by thief or dishonest customer. They now seem to realize that it's not always a drivers fault. But I come across alot of packages just sitting in the open. Even with plenty of spots to put it discreetly. Sometimes it's the mail carrier other times I know it's flex drivers. Have to be cautious about where you leave it. Don't just toss it on doorstep! Especially where people can trip over them if they walk out the door. That's just lazy


Some flex drivers just don't give a shit. I got home from doing a flex block as I pulled up I could see a package leaning against my door. There is a pillar, bushes and chairs on my front porch. Flex driver did not feel the need to hide it at all. And I live in a fairly bad neighborhood.

Another thing, does anyone know if we are responsible for a missing package when the app has notes to leave at the front door. I had a few last week that were apartments in not good neighborhoods. And the notes said to leave at door. I did not risk it, but just wondered if any one knew.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

tone17 said:


> does anyone know if we are responsible for a missing package when the app has notes to leave at the front door.


Yup any missing package is presumed your fault. Even one that says front door should be hidden inside a screen, by a pillar etc


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

danadiana said:


> I get them all the time, just don't get too many. I've had customers come to the door nearly standing on their package asking me what I wanted, I point to their feet and say, "You have a package", they're like, "oh....oh yeah". Dumbasses. If I wasn't there to show them where it was they would probably report it missing.
> 
> *As for the noob that never got one, just wait*.


Several thousands packages delivered now and yet NOT ONE reported as delivered but not received by customer. I always deliver to the front of the front door and then ring the bell. I never try to hide it because the customer might not find it as well. I love the picture taking. Just drop, snap and run. Saves a lot of time by not having to wait for customer to answer the door. Quick, easy and simple. Still waiting for my first ever missing package as of today.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Two apartments for an evening block Tuesday night. One was for apartment "208" when clearly there wasn't a unit "208." I was in right building and address, long story short another tenant buzzed me in and I left pax in main lobby. Another second floor apartment, buzzed customer several times, no answer, I left pax on second floor right before locked main door. Both times I took a photo so these customers cannot complain their packages were not delivered.



uberer2016 said:


> Several thousands packages delivered now and yet NOT ONE reported as delivered but not received by customer. I always deliver to the front of the front door and then ring the bell. I never try to hide it because the customer might not find it as well. I love the picture taking. Just drop, snap and run. Saves a lot of time by not having to wait for customer to answer the door. Quick, easy and simple. Still waiting for my first ever missing package as of today.


I don't even ring door bell nowadays. Drop, take pix, run.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> Two apartments for an evening block Tuesday night. One was for apartment "208" when clearly there wasn't a unit "208." I was in right building and address, long story short another tenant buzzed me in and I left pax in main lobby. Another second floor apartment, buzzed customer several times, no answer, I left pax on second floor right before locked main door. Both times I took a photo so these customers cannot complain their packages were not delivered.
> 
> I don't even ring door bell nowadays. Drop, take pix, run.


I feel safer to ring the doorbell in ghetto neighborhoods, especially when there are people outside looking at you (and the package you're holding). I still haven't had a package reported as missing yet but looking at some of these neighborhoods, I can't blame these people if they helped themselves with a package or two when no one is looking. If it's a gated community or a super rich neighborhood, then I rarely ring the doorbell.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yup any missing package is presumed your fault. Even one that says front door should be hidden inside a screen, by a pillar etc


I've spoken to customers that told me that I can leave at front door even though I was iffy about it. I would then call support and have them add a note that customer said to leave it. After that, support says I'm no longer responsible if their package(s) goes missing.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I would then call support and have them add a note that customer said to leave it. After that, support says I'm no longer responsible if their package(s) goes missing


Nice, problem is you had to make two phone calls per delivery. Time wise it seems inefficient unless it only happens once or twice a block.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Nice, problem is you had to make two phone calls per delivery. Time wise it seems inefficient unless it only happens once or twice a block.


It may be inefficient, but sometimes it beats returning the package back to the warehouse where it is even more time wasted.


----------

